# 3 Missing



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you think there is any chance of getting the 3 missing soldiers back in Iraq? What do you seriously think would happen here at home,in Iraq,and the rest of the world if the US just picked up and left in Iraq and Afganistan. Iam not saying we should do this. To be completely honest I don't know what the right thing to do is. What would be the worst thing that could happen by staying and by leaving?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The chance of getting these soldiers back alive with their private parts still intact from these filthy animals is about 1 in a million.

However we should shoot five Iraqies per day till we get them back.

The right thing to do in Iraq is take the whole contry over, take power from the three waring tribes shoot all the leaders and start over.

The worst thing that could happen in Iraq is happining we will stay for a spell, spill our blood and then leave and when we do thousands of Iraqie refuges will flood into the U.S many of them terrorists and we will fight terrorism at home. :2cents:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This is all part of the war in Iraq and there will be more. I hope they find them alive but Al Qaida has no value for life so I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

I don't know and I don't care. Dozens of people go missing in Iraq daily, why should these three matter if the rest don't?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know and I don't care. Dozens of people go missing in Iraq daily,

You don't care 3 of our soldiers are missing in action in Iraq????

You may have picked the wrong site for that kind of talk. I think you should trade places with one of them!!!!!!!!

If you don't support our service men and women get you pass port out and get you *** over there!!!

May 19th is Arm Forces Day here in the US it would be a good day for you to to go.

why should these three matter if the rest don't?

Buddy it MATTERS


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

I think all human life is valuable. We dont give any time to captured iraqis, so why should 3 american men being captured make headlines?

I don't want to quarrel with you, I just dont think its fair to treat American lives as more important than Iraqi lives.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't want to quarrel with you, I just dont think its fair to treat American lives as more important than Iraqi lives.

You dam right those 3 lives are more important than the whole dam counrty of Iraq, along with every life lost or changed on 9-11 and any other life losted because of your ******** buddies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

280IM Just a heads up. This guy sounds just like our old friend Militant Tiger. I would guess he will be back sometime before the presidential debates, even if he has been banned. He always thought rules were for the rest of the world not him. This just may be him now, because he once made a statement that he could give a da* how many of our soldiers were shot.

The heads up part: He will try agitate you into loosing your cool. If he can make you brake the rules, he wins. You know the type. If someone says something completely insane, it's probably Militant Tiger. Who knows how he came about that name. It's certainly misleading.


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

280IM said:


> You dam right those 3 lives are more important than the whole dam counrty of Iraq, along with every life lost or changed on 9-11 and any other life losted because of your ******** buddies.


9/11 had nothing to do with Iraq. You're supporting the war that the pres says is to help the iraqis, and worth losing american lives to help them, yet you say their lives are worthless.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Steopro, first day you join, and bam it's right to the political form. So are you 17 or 70 years old this time?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The heads up part: He will try agitate you into loosing your cool. If he can make you brake the rules, he wins. You know the type. If someone says something completely insane, it's probably Militant Tiger. Who knows how he came about that name. It's certainly misleading.

Plainsman
You are right, I did notice when I first clicked on his post I smelled something like the old chicken house.

Going fishing for the weekend. Keep your powder dry and take no prisoners 280IM


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Joseph Anzack Jr. one of the three missing soldiers was found in the river. He was one of the three missing. Remmber him and all the service men and women who has served thie great country of owers this weekend and every day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

Any death is incredibly sad and worthy of great mourning. I am sorry to hear of this loss, and to his loved ones. I pray that we will leave Iraq soon, hopefully immediately, such that no more brave men and women, Iraqi or American must die.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

First you said you didn't care. Now you're going into mourning and praying. Make up your mind kid...............


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

Gohon said:


> First you said you didn't care. Now you're going into mourning and praying. Make up your mind kid...............


I said that their lives are no more important than any other. These three men should get no more media attention than three missing Iraqis. All life is precious, and equally so.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

steaprio how old are you?

Are you old enough to join the service, I know you don't have the balls to do so,just set on the out side and criticize these men in uniform. Either you are very young or you smoke a water pipe most of the time. If ower troops come home the terrist will follow with more attacks on our soil. Then you can run up to a suicde bomber and tell him how life is precious!!


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

I feel that responding to you would throw the topic off track and result in a flame war. If those questions were not rhetorical you can PM me and I will respond.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The topic is 3 american soldiers and the remark you made that they are not as important as the the terriosit in Iraq. I what to know what qualifies you to judge how important 3 soldiers are. I ask you are you old enough to serve? Do have balls enough to serve? I figured you would cut and run. You talk a big card game now play it, answer my questions!! Lets see how qualified you are to judge!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just joined, 28 posts, all in politics, all with the cerebral fingerprint of Militant Tiger. I'll find a way to get to your identity MT, so we can say goodbye again. You are possessed and I knew you would be dishonest and return. What is this the sixth time? It looks like Hillbilly was the bigger man. 
I can't imagine anyone going back in the posts and learning your distinct vocabulary just to copy you.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

steaprio said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Dozens of people go missing in Iraq daily, why should these three matter if the rest don't?


You really have no idea do you? Watch your step!

I have stayed out of this one for good reason. What reason do you have for your uneducated statements! Join the military and then "explain" why these three should not matter more than the "dozens of people that go missing in Iraq daily...."

Its a crappy deal but I'm still an American......I question you though!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*TROLL*


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

steaprio said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Dozens of people go missing in Iraq daily, why should these three matter if the rest don't?


Your life must be very empty MT, with no sense of country or family.



> I think all human life is valuable. We dont give any time to captured iraqis, so why should 3 american men being captured make headlines?
> 
> I don't want to quarrel with you, I just dont think its fair to treat American lives as more important than Iraqi lives.





> I said that their lives are no more important than any other. These three men should get no more media attention than three missing Iraqis. All life is precious, and equally so.


Your trying to sound so fair about life that you make a fool of yourself. I will thank God in my prayers that I don't have friends or relatives like you. 
Lets perform a little experiment should we? Lets say your in an enclosed roadway going downhill at 60mph with no brakes. You round a curve and their in one side of the road is your mother, and in the other side some strange woman you have never seen, or perhaps your neighbor lady. Which side of the road are you going to take. From your past performance on here I would say your going to run over your mother. You will feel no guilt, because it will be George Bush's fault.

Don't get sanctimonious with us MT, you have no sense of rules. You lack that just like loyalty. Do you have any idea how childish it is coming back time and again under aliases? Of course you don't.


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

> Those soldiers are ours and they are more important than any Iraqi, civilian or combatant!!!!!


Then why do you insist on getting them killed in the name of freedom for the Iraqis?

I swear, this board, aside perhaps from a KKK or national front board, is the only place that I can troll using only facts and statements lacking in hypocrisy.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Steaprio/MT has been banned again. He better get a new ISP. The Comcast account out of Ann Arbor is a dead giveaway. For those of you that miss him, you can email him here: [email protected]

Oh wait, that is a disposable 15 minute email address. So sneaky.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

k: k: k:

Thank you!

:beer: :beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ding dong the witch is dead
bad old witch
the wicked witch
Ding dong the wicked witch is dead!! :lol:

Oh MT, how empty your life must be. :eyeroll:

Thanks langager.....forum polizei :beer:


----------

